# hunter orange



## brian3127 (Nov 13, 2004)

do you have to keep you hunter orange on when rifle hunting if you are in a tree stand


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Yup...


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Yup. Even if you go inside a blind, you must wear the hunter orange. 

We used to have a CO around here who wrote lots of tickets because guys would go back and sit along a fence line, take their orange hat off and hand it on a branch or just sit it out of sight. So, best to keep that stuff on at all times if you have a gun in your possession or even just walking in the woods during deer season.


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

You have to be wearing hunter orange while rifle hunting, but if I remember
correctly, if you are using a bow during rifle season (with rifle license) you have to wear hunter orange coming or going to your blind / tree stand.
Once your in your blind / tree stand you can remove the orange (bow only).
Boehr, yes or no ?

Rich


----------



## wecker20 (Mar 10, 2004)

FishTales said:


> You have to be wearing hunter orange while rifle hunting, but if I remember
> correctly, if you are using a bow during rifle season (with rifle license) you have to wear hunter orange coming or going to your blind / tree stand.
> Once your in your blind / tree stand you can remove the orange (bow only).
> Boehr, yes or no ?
> ...


I'm not Boehr but the answer is no, gotta have orange on at all times during firearm season.
*Hunter Orange Clothing Requirements*

You may not hunt with any device, or trap with a firearm, on any lands during daylight hunting hours from August 15-April 30 unless you wear a hat, cap, vest, jacket or rain gear of highly visible color, commonly referred to as "Hunter Orange." During the November firearm deer season, this law applies to all deer hunters, including those hunting with a bow and arrow. The garment, featuring Hunter Orange, must be the outermost garment and must be visible from all sides. Camouflage orange garments, with 50 percent or more of the surface in Hunter Orange, are legal.

Exception: This law does not apply to persons hunting waterfowl, crow or wild turkey, or to archery bear hunters, or archery deer hunters except during the November firearm deer season.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

FishTales said:


> Once your in your blind / tree stand you can remove the orange (bow only).
> Boehr, yes or no ?
> 
> Rich


Even if you could why would you want to?


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

> Even if you could why would you want to?


Three possible reasons
1. I want to be shot
2. I want to be shot
3. I want to be shot


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

wecker20 said:


> *Hunter Orange Clothing Requirements*
> 
> You may not hunt with any device, or trap with a firearm, on any lands during daylight hunting hours from August 15-April 30 unless you wear a hat, cap, vest, jacket or rain gear of highly visible color, commonly referred to as "Hunter Orange." During the November firearm deer season, this law applies to all deer hunters, including those hunting with a bow and arrow. The garment, featuring Hunter Orange, must be the outermost garment and must be visible from all sides. Camouflage orange garments, with 50 percent or more of the surface in Hunter Orange, are legal.
> 
> Exception: This law does not apply to persons hunting waterfowl, crow or wild turkey, or to archery bear hunters, or archery deer hunters except during the November firearm deer season.


wecker20 is correct, you must wear orange at all times during firearm season.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Does the entire hat have to be orange? I have a hat that has a brown bill, the rest is orange, is that legal?


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

William H Bonney said:


> Does the entire hat have to be orange? I have a hat that has a brown bill, the rest is orange, is that legal?


Your're ok, but I know some guys who wouldn't wear a shred of brown or have a white hankie, they are convinced that someone would mistake it for a deer and shoot them.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

answerguy8 said:


> Even if you could why would you want to?



Well, there is one school of thought about the potential of being a sitting target up in a tree all clad in orange but....


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

What if it darker than dark out. Walking from your blind with a flashlight..


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

harrisonhunter said:


> What if it darker than dark out. Walking from your blind with a flashlight..


In that case I would hope you would not be hunting since it would likely be before shooting hours and if you hunting a spieces that is legal to hunt at night then orange is not required for nighttime hunting.

Read page 11 in the Hunting Guide.


----------

